# Raisin kidded



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Last night raisin started arching her back and I was sure she would kid last night. I checked her on and off through out the night but it never looked like she was serious. This morning she would lay down and push then get up and eat. I figured it was time to check her after she seemed like things weren't progressing. I didn't feel anything so I just massaged and tried to open her up more. She started really pushing and I saw a bubble. I couldn't tell what I was looking at so I popped the bubble and grabbed the hooves the next time she pushed. The baby was in the right position she was just too big. Raisin pushed I pulled gently and out she came.
Here she is:


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice Pics! How much did she weigh? She looks like she was a big girl. Congrats!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

A cutie and a big one to.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

mjgh06 said:


> Nice Pics! How much did she weigh? She looks like she was a big girl. Congrats!


She was a little over 9lbs


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

She is so cute!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Love those red does! Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It seems like it is usually a buck when they are too big. Congrats on :kidred:


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! She's a beauty. <3
Glad everything worked out in delivery.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats!! Just love her color!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Isn't she something ! Gorgeous color !
Congrats to you and Raisin 
I love the name Fig for her , lolol
She's a big beautiful baby !


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww! She is a beauty! I love paints that are mostly red with a little white!  Congrats!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

All dried off


----------

